# Bubbleponics 1st time hydro grower



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 20, 2007)

ohhhh yeahhhh haha nah whats up everyone? how is everybodies gardens and yourselfs doing today? well thats goood. 


I jus bought a bubbleponic hyrdoponic kit from stealthhydro.com and am starting my first dro gro. i was just wondering on average despite the genetics of the plant, if i grew 6 plants in i believe 6 inch pots in my kit to about 12inches tall each how much smokage i will get off all of them? DRY not WET buds. and about how long it will take for them to be ready to get harvested. im also using the dual spectrum II lights from there website that i upgraded to. i will eventually aquire the 250MH and 250HPS after my first harvest. so please someone give me some insite on my inquiry. thank you and have a niceeeeeeeeeee day


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmm.  First, I would recommend upgrading the air pump that you got in that kit... Sorry to say, it is worthless.  I use ones  from walmart that cost $20 a piece for each of my reservoirs.  The more bubbles the faster the root growth and the happier the plant will be in the end.

To guess how much you would yield is like me guessing what size shoe you wear.  Well, not that bad but it is very tough... A lot of variables.  With that said, with it being your first grow, them only being 12 inches tall (very tiny), and your choice of lighting I could say maybe ten grams/plant minimum.  Could be up to 30 grams/ plant.  Genetics have more to do with that than you could imagine.  

Tip:  I build ones like that myself for half the price with much higher quality components.  But, we all live and learn... My first kit I spent way too much and now I refuse to use almost anything that isn't DIY.  GL man and have fun


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks DLTOKER, 

what kind of air pump should i get or what would be more optimal? and the reason they are so short is because my grow space isnt very talll at all. maybe if the lights were better maybe it would produce a better yield? maybe i can grow them short yet bushy??? any more advice would be helpful bro thank you


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 20, 2007)

I sent an action packed response to your PM so that should get you going... To sum it up for all you out there... Bushmaster, Tetra dual output 60 gallon air pump... Now that I'm thinking I don't remember the rest haha.  Any more questions, there is way too much know how in this forum to be good for anyones health


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

well today im going hunting for the air pump and bushmaster so wish me luck, i also went to home depot yesterday and seen some MH and HPS bulbs and i was gonna purchase them but someone told me i need a ballast for them, is that true? they looked like i can screw them into any standard light fixture. any info?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 21, 2007)

HydrO PasSiOn said:
			
		

> went to home depot yesterday and seen some MH and HPS bulbs and i was gonna purchase them but someone told me i need a ballast for them, is that true? they looked like i can screw them into any standard light fixture. any info?


No, they will not work in a standard incandescent fixture.

You have to use the proper ballast for whatever type and size of light you buy. This is true with ANY light.

The last thing I would ever want to hear is a Fireman telling a cop to arrest me after putting out the fire in my grow room.

It's a very smart thing that you're doing; Asking before doing.

Good luck man!


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 21, 2007)

Bushmaster can be found on ebay.  I buy all of my expensive grow stuff there... lights and air pumps... Ferts are about the same price on ebay as they are in the store.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Mar 21, 2007)

yea bushmaster is rape!!!! 90 dollars! i hope it works! i jus bought it


----------

